# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  inneens erge pijn schouder

## oldenbarneveld

ik heb 2 jaar geleden ineens pijn in mijn schouder bovenkant rug gehad toen hebben zeme met een zieken wagen uit huis gehaald kon helemaal niks meer stierf van de pijn,ze dachten een longembolie of klaplong,in het ziekenhuis ben ik flauw gevallen van de pijn en drukte ze op de zere plek,en daarna was het minder.het heeft weken geduurt voor het over was.
nu een paar dagen geleden werd ik wakker en voelde dat het weer zo was ben gelijk naar huis gegaan en naar de dockter die drukte op mijn bovenrug bij mijn schouder en ik ging kapot van de pijn maar daarna gaat het wat beter hoe kom dat nou?
ik til niks het gebeurde ook weer nadat ik wakker werd .ben als de dood dat het weer gebeurd,de pijn is niet te harde.

----------

